# Mon trackpad deconne !!!



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai fait une recherche pour mon probleme mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Voila le blem :
La fonction de clic sur le trackpad, en donnant un petit coup sur le trackpad (pas avec bouton en dessous) ne fonctionne plus !
J'ai eteins, redemarré, j'ai beau activé cette preference dans les preferences systemes, rien n'y fait !
J'avais recemment installé Side Track, mais je trouvais qu'il bloqué de temps en temps alors je l'ai desinstalé, est ce que ca viendrait de là ? Je ne sais pas.
Mais utilisé le gros bouton sous le trackpad n'est pas tres pratique, et la fonction du click etait tres confortable !

Y a t-il une fonction pour reinitialiser le trackpad ?

Merci pour votre aide
Bisous

MamaCass


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Octobre 2004)

As-tu utilisé le programme de desinstallation de side-track ?
Dans tous les cas, tu peux suivre les instructions pour une désinstallation _manuelle_ (issu du SideTrack Read Me.rtf):

_How to install

Please note that SideTrack is only supported on MacOS X 10.2 (Jaguar) or later.

To install SideTrack simply run the included installer application. The installer will overwrite any prior SideTrack installation if you are upgrading from an earlier version.

Once installation or upgrade is complete you will need to restart your machine in order for the SideTrack driver to load. You can then open your MacOS X System Preferences to configure and begin using SideTrack._

Tu peux également tenter une réparation des autorisations (ça ne peut pas faire de mal)


----------



## MamaCass (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et merci GrandGibus,
En effet, je n'avais pas desinstallé Side track avec son programme de desinstallation, je l'ai donc telechargé, installé et re-desinstaller et du coup tout marche comme au bon vieux temps
Je n'ai jamais resolu un probleme si rapidement !!
Merci encore
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Octobre 2004)

Cool.... et merci pour les bisous


----------

